# barcalona to italy



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

never done the ferry from barcalono to italy, would it be ok to book at the port,if there is offices, or is it better to book online, i know going to greece from italy its easy to go to the port and book for the following day, and get the early booking discount, but dont know wether it dosent apply from spain.

thanks mags


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

My reply may not be of much use to you but Rapide561 (Russell) who used to post a lot on here (but I haven't seen him post lately) knew everything there was to know about travel to Italy including ferry from Barcelona to Italy. Perhaps some of his old reviews may be in the sub forums somewhere. I think he also had a blog The Kontikki Kid. 

I looked into travelling by ferry from Barcelona to Italy, to Civitivecchia near Rome. I googled it and came up with, I think (it was a while ago) Grimaldi ferries. I read varying reviews covering the whole range of experiences from OK to awful. But we all have different expectations. I think it is quite a popular route and it certainly saves a lot of miles. We didn't do it in the end, we ran out of time. 

Sal


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks for trying to help, got limited internet, and with never taken a ferry from barcalono, just hoped somebody had a better idea than me.mags


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You could do Barcelona to Sardinia (Porto Torres) a few days on the island, then From Olbia to Livorno. Both Grimaldi Lines.

That's our plan!


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Barcelona to Italy*

Hi having done the journey from Algerciras to Italy a few times one year decided to catch the ferry from Barcelona to Civitivecchia to avoid what I thought was not a good journey to Italy, too many tunnels along the French section of road.
The ferry was due to leave 12 midnight,it left at 10 am, 10hrs late, the journey took 4 hours longer than scheduled.
Would I do it again,Yes it saves a lot of driving, cant rember the cost but I think it was cheaper than the fuel and one night in a campsite


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

thats just what we thought, we are going to siciily hopefully, and want to save time on a journey we have already done, as far as rome, so baracalona italy down past pompia and then acoss to sicilly, thats the plan, but have not been to ports in spain so dont know if we can book direct, or have to book on line.

mags


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

smiler said:


> Hi having done the journey from Algerciras to Italy a few times one year decided to catch the ferry from Barcelona to Civitivecchia to avoid what I thought was not a good journey to Italy, too many tunnels along the French section of road.
> The ferry was due to leave 12 midnight,it left at 10 am, 10hrs late, the journey took 4 hours longer than scheduled.
> Would I do it again,Yes it saves a lot of driving, cant rember the cost but I think it was cheaper than the fuel and one night in a campsite


Hi Smiler

Did you have a cabin or do they park vans on deck and can you sleep in van?

And Mags, no one has been able to answer your initial query yet, about need to book online or just turn up at dock. I, too, would be interested because I hate having to book ahead, our plans change so often. However, Barcelona is a big city, big port, to just turn up and hope for best.

Sal


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Barcelona to Italy*

Hi, we had a cabin, don't think there was camping on board allowed other wise that's what we would have booked, I booked on line while I was in Denia


----------

